

Open-source game development assets - jwdunne
http://opengameart.org/

======
gavanwoolery
Notice one of the featured entries:

[http://opengameart.org/content/recolor-all-the-
items](http://opengameart.org/content/recolor-all-the-items)

Uses the Dawnbringer 16 palette. This is an awesome 16 color palette that can
represent a lot of things and looks great.

[http://www.pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=12795](http://www.pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=12795)

There is also a 32 color variation:

[http://wayofthepixel.net/index.php?topic=16078.0](http://wayofthepixel.net/index.php?topic=16078.0)

~~~
jwdunne
That's actually a really cool idea. Since I'm no artist, I thought this would
be a great resource for game dev but then realised how out of whack everything
would look if I put the parts I need to use. I could probably edit some too so
that they are more consistent, if the license allows.

------
soup10
Not sure how useful this is, seems like it would be pretty limiting without
spending a significant amount of time customizing assets.

If your in the market for low-end art, there are offshore studios that produce
decent stuff incredibly cheaply. $15-$25 hr range. Mid to high end stuff is
more difficult and expensive to procure for indies since most really good
video game artists have full time jobs at the larger studios and not much
spare attention for freelance projects.

Ideally as an indie you want to partner with a really good well rounded artist
who devotes their full time attention to the project, when that happens you
get unstoppable teams like 2d boy and team meat.

~~~
momentofinertia
Can you name one of these studios?

~~~
icelancer
Agreed. I'd like to investigate and possibly commission some art.

~~~
mamcx
Well, my brother do the render of hundreds of 3D rendering of assets for one
of the popular games in brazil at US90/h piece.

Is a matter of look for them.

------
devindotcom
Nice to have these. A bunch of good games used Oryx's lo-fi fantasy sprite
set:

[http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=8970.0](http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=8970.0)

I thought it would get old but they ended up being more like archetypes than
unoriginal assets.

~~~
bokchoi
Any good games in particular?

~~~
devindotcom
sorry, didn't see this until now. there are a few listed here:
[http://www.tigsource.com/2010/02/07/assemblee-competition-
re...](http://www.tigsource.com/2010/02/07/assemblee-competition-results/)

not sure if people are still playing realm of the mad god but that game was
fun as hell.

------
bthornbury
I have been using this site for about a year now. Some of the art on here is
fantastic but you usually need to do a little bit of work to get it just right
for your game.

Also, finding good art can be tough. The search function has gotten a lot
better in the last couple months though. I suggest browsing relevant
collections, so you can take advantage of the work people have already done to
find good stuff.

------
skizm
Love this site. I used it to make an iOS game. Finding free art is tough. I
guess as a programmer we're spoiled with all the free software available.

~~~
hayksaakian
Maybe it's because creating Art is a very individual experience, while
programming can be very collaborative (a lá github)

------
ASlave2Gravity
Kenney has some very good content on here. You can make a fully fledged
platformer with all his stuff and it'll look great, perfect for learning.
[http://opengameart.org/users/kenney](http://opengameart.org/users/kenney)

~~~
tekni5
Quite impressive and all public domain with an option to donate how ever much
you want and get everything he ever made in a single zip.

~~~
ibisum
Thanks for pointing that out - I donated and got the pack, its chock full of
useful things for me to use. Great resource!

------
amarsahinovic
Glitch: Art & Code from the Game Released into Public Domain

[http://www.glitchthegame.com/public-domain-game-
art/](http://www.glitchthegame.com/public-domain-game-art/)

------
click170
IIRC this came out of the Liberated Pixel Cup. A contest to create games and
artwork which is available under a permissive license, allowing you to use the
artwork in your own games. Very cool.

[http://lpc.opengameart.org/](http://lpc.opengameart.org/)

~~~
jonathanhefner
OpenGameArt launched in 2009, several years before the Liberated Pixel Cup:
[http://lpc.opengameart.org/content/lpc-
about](http://lpc.opengameart.org/content/lpc-about)

------
redwall_hp
Nitpick: non-software can't be "open source," as the "source" refers to source
code. Neither does "open source" refer to libre usage terms, as it only means
the source is available, not that it's licensed favorably.

~~~
slashdotaccount
"open source" definitely refers to libre usage terms:

[http://opensource.org/docs/definition.php](http://opensource.org/docs/definition.php)

The "source" for a bitmap image (PNG/BMP etc) can be a vector image (SVG,
PostScript etc) or maybe a multi-layer bitmap image (Gimp, Photoshop etc). The
"source" in "open source" refers to that the files that were transformed into
the files in question are available under a libre license, not what kind of
file format or language they are represented in.

------
hnha
Careful, this site is full of copyrighted material ripped from commercial
games (sometimes edited) which is illegal to use.

~~~
bildung
Can you provide examples? I'm sure the site maintainers would like to hear
about copyright violations.

~~~
opless
Seconded.

